# King Sized Cannonball Bed



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Over the last 38 years, the queen-size Cannonball bed that my wife and I bought when we got married has been destroyed - piece by piece (it was the five kids, and the dogs, and the movers - honest). All we have left is the headboard. And now the darling girl has decided she wants a king-sized bed.

So I started drawing, trying to reproduce what I remember. Something like this.










I'll have to commission someone to do the turned parts, the posts and gallery spindles, since I don't turn (maybe Osborne). Probably do it in cherry.

I'll probably build storage drawers to place underneath (and serve as a foundation platform).

Thoughts? Concerns? Problems? Considerations?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you are going to add drawer storage, you don't need legs, as the platform will support the bad and drawer structure. I built one years ago with under-bed drawers. Because of the large size of a king size, I made one large drawer that pulled out from the foot of the bed. I mounted the drawer on roller skate wheels that rode on the floor.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Mr Ron,

Thought of that, but that's kinda what we have now, just a platform and headboard.

We prefer the traditional look.

However, under-bed storage / platform will substantially reduce the load on the bedframe (really, to virtually none). Still, I'll build as if there were no under-bed storage / platform. Maybe this one will last quite a bit longer than the last.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I prefer a style without the horizontal spindle, more like this:


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

drop me a line when you get down to the turnings.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Charles,

The original had the horizontal spindle, and my wife is a quilter. I need every space I kind get to store and display the things.

Is that your build?


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

REO,

Volunteering?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Jim, No, that's not my design. We have a similar bed from about 40 years ago.


----------

